
Zero-day DDoS attack vector leverages LDAP to amplify malicious traffic - based2
http://www.scmagazine.com/zero-day-ddos-attack-vector-leverages-ldap-to-amplify-malicious-traffic/article/568225/
======
user5994461
> To execute the attack, a bad actor scans for servers with an open 389 port,
> which supports Connectionless LDAP-based data communication. The adversary
> then sends queries to these servers, using a spoofed IP address. The server
> will then send its voluminous response to that spoofed address, bombarding
> the recipient. [...] amplification factor of 46x

